# Need some help



## Slider2010 (Nov 14, 2010)

So I couldn't find any other place to put this (other than possibly off-topic) but I need help.

I want to make a good haunted house at my school as a fundraiser next year to raise money for the school (since our school lost about 30% of its funding)... I need ideas on cheap ways to make a good haunted house and possibly (if anyone knows how to slide) something I could put down on the concrete that would allow me to slide since I am a slider.

Any help is greatly appreciated
Thanks

P.S. cheapest possible is best but I will spring for something thats more expensive if its better.

P.S.S. How much should I make ticket prices? What would be a fair price in your guys' minds?


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Find out what you can do first as far as fire codes and such.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Slider2010 said:


> I need ideas on cheap ways to make a good haunted house and possibly (if anyone knows how to slide) something I could put down on the concrete that would allow me to slide since I am a slider.


You're a Slider? I love that show! I hear bouncing to alternate universes can be traumatic.

j/k

Sorry about that, If I think of something I'll let you know.


----------



## Smexiigirlygrl (Aug 5, 2010)

Well you can always ask friends and students at the school and see if anyone is incredibly interested in Halloween also. Some mite even let you borrow their props and decorations. And I'm sure the drama or tech could help you out with blood, make up, costumes, and other dramatic tools. Make it a big school event and try to include everyone. You could even ask the science teachers to help with a Frankenstein lab. Home made stuff is pretty cheap if you get a lot of volunteers to do that. You could even do a spooky bake sale at the end of the "maze" or "haunted school hallway" whatever you're doing. 

It really depends how big and elaborate the haunted house is with the price. I would say 3-5 dollars would be pretty reasonable for a school event. At my school our car wash tickets are 6 dollars but that's a little extreme for a haunted house. 

Hope I helped a little. If you want any more help I'm sure I have more ideas. :-D


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Um as far as sliding goes, I just slide on the concrete itsself, is there a reason you cant do that?
for pricing a fair price is about $1 per minute of show.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Use the stage parts and pieces already there that are used for other functions. Movable room dividers also help to make walls. Pallets are free and (usually) easy to get and also are good for wall construction.

Tarps, camo netting, plastic sheets cloth sheets can be used for wall decoration.

Ask around or put a note in the school bulletin that you are looking for Halloween equipment. You'd be surprised how many other parents are into Halloween and would be happy to either help or loan some stuff.

Get some of the cheap or free sound tracks available for your sounds.

What themes are you going for? Being a school it will have to be age appropriate, but it can still be scary.

Zombie, vampire, clown, hospital, old mine, alien, toxic waste, neon, dot room. There are a ton of themes to choose from.


----------



## Slider2010 (Nov 14, 2010)

Smexiigirlygrl said:


> Well you can always ask friends and students at the school and see if anyone is incredibly interested in Halloween also. Some mite even let you borrow their props and decorations. And I'm sure the drama or tech could help you out with blood, make up, costumes, and other dramatic tools. Make it a big school event and try to include everyone. You could even ask the science teachers to help with a Frankenstein lab. Home made stuff is pretty cheap if you get a lot of volunteers to do that. You could even do a spooky bake sale at the end of the "maze" or "haunted school hallway" whatever you're doing.
> 
> It really depends how big and elaborate the haunted house is with the price. I would say 3-5 dollars would be pretty reasonable for a school event. At my school our car wash tickets are 6 dollars but that's a little extreme for a haunted house.
> 
> Hope I helped a little. If you want any more help I'm sure I have more ideas. :-D


I'm trying to make it a pretty scary haunted house... mostly through actors and good costumes for the actors and really trying to make the mazes as cheap as possible and still look scary enough... things like white garbage bags with red paint on them with a light shining through it is cheap and effective but I can't do that throughout the whole maze without it losing the scary element after a while.


----------



## Slider2010 (Nov 14, 2010)

Allen H said:


> Um as far as sliding goes, I just slide on the concrete itsself, is there a reason you cant do that?
> for pricing a fair price is about $1 per minute of show.


The concrete at my school is too rough to slide on... I've tried and failed pretty horribly (and painfully)

It wouldn't really be a show its more of a part of the hallway between mazes where there wouldn't be anything going on other than maybe if I put a few actors there to scare people.

I was thinking of putting down some smooth wood or the mats that you put down to protect wood floors from office chairs... something like that that's more smooth.


----------



## Slider2010 (Nov 14, 2010)

Warrant2000 said:


> Use the stage parts and pieces already there that are used for other functions. Movable room dividers also help to make walls. Pallets are free and (usually) easy to get and also are good for wall construction.
> 
> Tarps, camo netting, plastic sheets cloth sheets can be used for wall decoration.
> 
> ...


At the moment age appropriate in southern california has lost its meaning  so as long as I get the ok from my principal and administrative staff I can do pretty much whatever I want that I'm comfortable with (as far as scaring people)

These are some pretty good ideas too (especially the buletin I didn't think of that)

I'm trying to do 3 mazes, 2 in different sections of the hallways and 1 in a classroom that has a natural winding flow to it which makes it easier on my part.

If I had to choose themes for the 3 mazes i'd go with insane asylum clown and zombie... any help with those would be good


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Slider2010 said:


> ... things like white garbage bags with red paint on them with a light shining through it is cheap and effective but I can't do that throughout the whole maze without it losing the scary element after a while.


Not trying to be jerk here, but safety should be a big priority when doing a haunt.

I would be concerned with using any kind of plastic or fabric for walls. What happens if you scare someone into something that wont support there weight? Where are they going to fall if it doesn't support them, and what or who will they fall on?

We do a pretty good job scaring people and build our walls out of 4x8 sheets of OSB framed out with 2x4's and attach them to one another with 3" deck screws and reinforce at the top for support. Before we open we go through and inspect the walls and it's not surprising when we have to reinforce a wall or re-attach one from the previous night.

Please practice safety in all your haunting.


----------



## Slider2010 (Nov 14, 2010)

joker said:


> Not trying to be jerk here, but safety should be a big priority when doing a haunt.
> 
> I would be concerned with using any kind of plastic or fabric for walls. What happens if you scare someone into something that wont support there weight? Where are they going to fall if it doesn't support them, and what or who will they fall on?
> 
> ...


Yes I have thought about the safety of the walls and how to overcome this while still being cheap and really have no idea... someone did mention that I could get pallets for free which would help but still wouldn't be as safe as I hope to be... the problem is that my school has no funding for this and I can't bankrupt myself or my family for this and I can't ask every parent at the school to donate for something that they're gonna need to give the kids the money to go to anyway.

I will be having a few pre-fundraisers mostly at restraunts around my community where if you bring a flier in then part of the purchase goes to me which will be a good help but still shouldn't bring in enough to make everything out of wood like I hope to.


----------

